# I want to take the FE/EIT Exam but I dont know If I am qualified Help!



## jcrisanto87 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have been calling the licensing board for California regarding FE/EIT and they never get back to me on this. I want to hear people's opinions. I received my undergraduate degree in marine biology and I am currently doing my masters degree in environmental engineering. On the FE/EIT requirement for California, it said that I need 3 years of post secondary engineering education(I currently have no work experience in engineering). For my undergraduate degree in marine biology i took certain courses(ill list some of them below). Will any of these courses be considered post-secondary engineering education? I am asking because my professor said I should be able to take my FE/EIT this coming April/October 2013 and I am so confused because I never got my undergraduate degree in engineering but my professor looked at my transcript and he said I should be able to take it. Anyone's thoughts? I want to take it asap if I can

Chemistry (2 years)

General Chemistry A

General Chemistry B

Organic Chemistry A

Organic Chemistry B

Thermodynamics

Physics (1 year)

General Physics A

General Physics B (electricity and magnetism)

Mathematics (2 years)

Trigonometry

Precalculus

Calculus 1

Calculus 2

Biology (1 year)

General Bio A

General Bio B

Upperdivision Marine biology is mainly all marine and ecology classes

Graduate Program

Semester 1

Hydraulics and Hydrology for Environmental Engineers

Fate and Transport of Chemicals in the Environment

Semester 2 (I am currently on this semester)

Environmental Engineering Practices and Project Management

Solid Waste Management,System Design and Sustainability


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not very familiar with the California Board's requirements or definition of post-secondary engineering education. But it would probably depend on exactly their definition of "post secondary engineering education". In many states, in order to meet the minimum education requirements, they require that the post-secondary engineering education be from an ABET accredited engineering program. Some states do allow non ABET accredited curriculums or non-engineering curriculms to take the FE, but they generally require that your qualifications be supplemented by professional engineering experience. Now if their definition of post secondary engineering education does not explicitly mean ABET accredited curriculum, they may evaluate candidates' education on a case by case situation. If that's the case, I think an argument could be made that you may have 3 years of post secondary engineering education but it really depends on the boards interpretation of post secondary engineering education.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with hjg7715.

If you really want to pursue the FE/EIT and PE, then you probably need the BS in Engineering from an ABET school. Given all of your chemistry courses, you may find Chemical Engineering to take many of them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2013)

Fill out the application and send it in. Worst case is that they say no, but if they do say no they will give a reason and an explanation as to what you need to do to qualify down the road.

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd agree with Dex...give it a try, especially if your masters is from an ABET approved program.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 31, 2013)

California requirements for education curriculum specify ABET approved coursework. If you degree is not considered an engineering degree, I do not believe it will be accepted, Civl, Chemistry, or otherwise.

Your contact will be [email protected] for these questions.


----------



## GA PE (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not very familiar with CA Board, but I agree that you should fill out an application and send it in. If your Professor is a PE get him to sign for you.

Also, you may want to consider an NCEES record as they work with foreign degrees. If all else fails try another State. I have heard of several PE's with Physics or Chemistry backgrounds.


----------

